# what tool do you use to cut theraband?



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I use the small scissor , dont work well.
what tool do you use to cut theraband? Very appreciated for a url link or image of it.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is what you want to use. You can find it in any fabric store or department like Wal Mart.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I second that. A roll cutter is the best method. And replace the blade as soon as you notice that it is not cutting the bands all the way through.

Jörg


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

would ike to ask what can i use to cut a comercial tubing i have some tools at home which i can use but i have now idea wouls a copper pipe cuuter work,
one of my bands broke and i was thinking of cutting it a couple of cm short should be an ok size


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> would ike to ask what can i use to cut a comercial tubing i have some tools at home which i can use but i have now idea wouls a copper pipe cuuter work,
> one of my bands broke and i was thinking of cutting it a couple of cm short should be an ok size


I would just use a new razor blade to cut slowly through the tube. Anything else might not cut it cleanly.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks illl try it i gtg now be back soon


----------



## tulius (Jan 4, 2010)

Thought buying such a roll cutter would be easy but after visiting two office supply shops, two craft shops and one hardware store I came up empty handed. Looks like I have to buy it online.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

tulius said:


> Thought buying such a roll cutter would be easy but after visiting two office supply shops, two craft shops and one hardware store I came up empty handed. Looks like I have to buy it online.


Have you tried a fabric shop?


----------



## tulius (Jan 4, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Have you tried a fabric shop?


Well no, I didn't even thought about that. But after my search on the net and your reply I think this would have been they way to go. Now I got me some on ebay. Anyway I'm just tinkering away on a cardboard template for my slingshot so I can wait a little for it to arrive.

Thanks a lot for the tip anyway.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

What would happen if i melted part of my band to sorten it? would casue any damage it will not be put to direct heat but a heated metal.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey p4v, I've cut lots of tubing for my slingshots with a pair of scissors, it works just fine. Cutting tubing straight across is a no worries situation. Just cut it with whatever you have. Dip the end of the tubing in rubbing alcohol and slip it on your fork tip, making sure you keep the pouch lined up, then dip the other tube and slip it on the same way, again making sure the pouch is straight and tubes are same length from tip to pouch after you have them both on.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks ive put it bak on i really want another slingshot now but my parent would'nt let me


----------

